# Accuracy question



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Any idea what i'm doing wrong?

I can hit a small drinks can at about 30 /35 ft over and over,but then for some reason

I slip back to just missing to the left.

By the look of the impact on the backstop drapes it looks like i'm accurate at being 'unaccurate' if you take my meaning.

Then the next time I shoot I'll almost certainly whack the can full on.

If I were shooting a gun I would give the sights a couple of clicks to the right.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

kevmar said:


> Any idea what i'm doing wrong?
> I can hit a small drinks can at about 30 /35 ft over and over,but then for some reason
> I slip back to just missing to the left.
> By the look of the impact on the backstop drapes it looks like i'm accurate at being 'unaccurate' if you take my meaning.
> ...


Use part of your fram like a gun site and adjust your aiming point accordingly meaning if the shot is going left of your reference point you would aim a little to the opposite direction of it. If your consistently off to one side that should fix the problem .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Check your posture when your shooting. If I'm tired and start to slouch I'll start hitting to one side.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I've had this problem a lot. I figured out that my initial shot would hit because I was stiff. Then as I relaxed my natural aiming point would shift slightly.

I didn't know for a long time that you can change your horizontal naturao aiming point with a posture change. I thought you had to just aim to the left or right of where you want to hit. But you can train your muscle memory for a "zero sight."


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Everything effects aim I could go on and on if you turn the pouch even turning it a little less or more acually makes a difference I noticed . The more you can keep from changing from shot to shot the better you will get . Just takes time .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - you may be canting the frame.... leaning it slightly, just a degree will make a difference.

When you're shooting try keep everything lined up. Bands vertically etc. I'm assuming you're shooting TTF?


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes Matt I am,

I use my ''very first '' ttf slingshots and have taken to the wooden one I got 

more than the others.

I'll watch out for any canting.


----------

